# Outdoor Shower



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We'd like to get an outdoor wash/off or shower station on our OB, but don't really want to use the faucet and hose provided on the entry side of the rig.

Anyone ever tie into the lines pictured here for a "quick connect" outdoor shower of sorts? I am assuming these are pressurized hot and cold, but haven't confirmed that yet.

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

And with the file...oops


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are the low point drains for getting all of the water out of the lines. In stead of filling the lines with antifreeze during the winter, you can take the caps off of the low point drains and blow the water out of the trailer using pressurized air at the city water inlet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are your low point drains.

I'm guessing you can tap into them, but then you'd need to split off the line to add another low point drain. (to winterize)


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info and ideas.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Since you asked for one not near the door. I would use this Shower port. 
Install forward of water heater,under sofa. All your plumbing is right there.


----------

